# Mk2 16v itb megasquirt project



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

Ill start off my saying that i've owned the car for about a year and half. I enjoy the hell out of it, and have had some rough times with it. I've been running Philly region SCCA solo. Last year i came up short on placing against some pretty decent competition on the cis-e setup. I've been building up a itb setup using the gixxer route. I've got 02 gsxr 1000 throttles and a cut lower manifold im coupling together. using the gixxer fuel rail as a vacc rail for vacc distribution and power brakes. Im using megasquirt for fuel injection and plan on using alpha-n for ease of tuning with the map for baro corr.. I plan on using an MSD setup to fire ignition opposed to the msns-e. Also using wastespark opposed to the distributor.










_Modified by 1meanvalver at 1:20 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

could use any advice on previous itb setups done by others. im also using a crank trigger (034 motorsport). any thoughts about firing both ms and msd with one crank trigger...?


_Modified by 1meanvalver at 1:21 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*

No answers from anybody. you guys suck.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1meanvalver* »_could use any advice on previous itb setups done by others. im also using a crank trigger (034 motorsport). any thoughts about firing both ms and msd with one crank trigger...?

_Modified by 1meanvalver at 1:21 PM 4-17-2009_

The easiest thing to do would be to let the MS take the tach signal from the MSD since you don't want to bother with spark control. Personally I'd use the crank trigger for my MS and have it control the MSD. I'd also go ahead and use speed density for fuel control. It's not that much harder to tune and will give you a wider powerband when you get it nailed. We are running a pair of GTL Sciroccos with MS2/Extra , Speed density and wasted spark using a 60-2 wheel for a tach/tdc signal and it works flawlessly.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Prof315)*

You would still use speed density even with the gixxer throttles? could give me some problems coming into throttle and at low rpm's with the sharp changes in manifold pressure. Also what crank trigger are you using? Not trying to spend 225 on 034's setup but its starting to look like a last option. I dont want to use the pressure plate mounted setup.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1meanvalver* »_You would still use speed density even with the gixxer throttles? could give me some problems coming into throttle and at low rpm's with the sharp changes in manifold pressure. Also what crank trigger are you using? Not trying to spend 225 on 034's setup but its starting to look like a last option. I dont want to use the pressure plate mounted setup.
 Absolutely, a fellow racer here in town is using GSXR ITBs on a Datsun 1400 race motor. He added a moderate vacuum reservoir to stabilize the map signal. We use an Electromotive 5 inch 60-2 tooth wheel with a Ford crank sensor. The wheel is mounted between the crank pulley and the timing belt pulley and the sensor is on a plate bolted to the front seal housing. Less than $125 for everything and works flawlessly.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Prof315)*

Ok. Thanks alot. This works for the v-belt setup right? Haven't and dont plan to swith to serpentine for a while. Tryin to get the setup im working with now done first. Also could use some help on some megasquirt problems im having right now. I have everything assembled on the clock circuit so far but no communication to the laptop to test it.. Could this be due to me using the USB connection...? I'm trying to have this thing ready so i can run atleast some of the events this season. Might have someone finish the assembly on this thing just to get it out of the way..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*

You can use speed density, but it's harder to tune well. I have done it before, but probably never will again. The benefits are small for the headache gained.


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yea i'm trying to tune this f'ing 20v itb corolla and its a god damned nightmare..
paul which firmware and which MS do you use for ITB's? 
high res alpha n wouldn't allow me to properly modify the ve table it would be 0 ve value and still show 11:1 afr hahaha
also tried 029y4, same luck ha ha...
I have been using the 034 motorsports trigger wheel and it triggers MS seemingly well for distributor, i can't get it to fire both coilpacks right now for my wasted spark setup, we're going to use a digital scope to try and scope it , hopefulyl this works...

get in contact with me 1meanvalver and we can talk shop


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (mxman)*

I've been debating on whether to run the 034 trigger or just make my own. im going to be using an msd setup for ignition so once i have a good trigger signal ill be gravy. also through the math i've done it would be most efficient to use a 29 lb/hr injector at a slightly higher fuel pressure. im using a 1.8t fuel rail and i have yet to find an adjustable fpr that fits into the oem application... does anyone know the flow rates for say an integra type r injector or a honda k-series injetor..? both engines in the close to 200 horsepower range with a very close displacement.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (mxman)*

I didn't see this pop back up. I started the last ITB'd car I did with 029y4 and then switched it to HR10g, no issues with the code itself. I know there is an outstanding issue with how either Tunerstudio or MLV deals with the afr table in Alpha-N mode where you need to have afr table 3 set the same as afr table 1 to get it to work right. 
So you can get single coil to work with the trigger but not two outputs?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_
I have been using the 034 motorsports trigger wheel and it triggers MS seemingly well for distributor, i can't get it to fire both coilpacks right now for my wasted spark setup, we're going to use a digital scope to try and scope it , hopefulyl this works...


you wouldnt be the first person to run into issues triggering wasted spark using that setup.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

whats the fix for it ?? im having the same problem


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (heyfu)*

None yet, but it seems like we're starting to pool some good info. When there's a fix I'll post up.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

ok so finally making some really decent progress on the car. got the old fuel lines out and got the new 3/8 hose in. polished up my 20vt fuel rail and got the throttles apart to take out the secondary butterflies. im using this metal patch that can be sanded down for plugging the side holes. its coming out pretty nice just not so sure about high temps...? we'll see. need_a_vr6, i need some help with some megasquirt issues. i got your phone number offline and ill be contacting you sometime soon. ill be posting pictures soon!!!


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (mxman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxman* »_yea i'm trying to tune this f'ing 20v itb corolla and its a god damned nightmare..
paul which firmware and which MS do you use for ITB's? 
high res alpha n wouldn't allow me to properly modify the ve table it would be 0 ve value and still show 11:1 afr hahaha
also tried 029y4, same luck ha ha...
I have been using the 034 motorsports trigger wheel and it triggers MS seemingly well for distributor, i can't get it to fire both coilpacks right now for my wasted spark setup, we're going to use a digital scope to try and scope it , hopefulyl this works...

get in contact with me 1meanvalver and we can talk shop 


MY garage roommate has MS'd 5 corollas.. His 20v put down 170whp last summer.
Steve-


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (BSD)*

Paul.. No answer. left you voicemail. anyways finished ordering everything else. having trouble putting photos up. camera is acting up. gonna break down and get the 034 ckp. it seems more reliable. anyways. anyone have 29 lb per hour injectors?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1meanvalver* »_Paul.. No answer. left you voicemail. anyways finished ordering everything else. having trouble putting photos up. camera is acting up. gonna break down and get the 034 ckp. it seems more reliable. anyways. anyone have 29 lb per hour injectors?
dont spend the big bucks on an 034 setup.... get a 4 inch 36-1 wheel from DIYautotune and a crank sensor and pigtail from a 96-00 3.0L ford ranger. the trigger wheel mounts easily behind the crank pulley and the fabbing a bracket for the sensor is cake. I'll take a picture of our latest project with this setup. Blue oval industries sells bosch 30 lb/hr injectors new for around $130 a set of 4. use them,1 lb/hr isn't significant for tuning.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (1meanvalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1meanvalver* »_Paul.. No answer. left you voicemail. 

Been traveling a bit the last few weeks, give me a ring today.


----------

